# Planer has been a horse - till I went to rotate the carbide cutters.



## a1Jim

Thanks for the review most interesting since I have Grizzly spiral head machines that I have never turned the cutters.


----------



## Tennessee

Buy yourself a really high quality T-20 wrench before you go in, that's for sure.


----------



## longgone

I have the same Grizzly planer with the spiral carbide cutters…haven't rotated the carbide cutters as of yet but hope it goes easier and less problematic when I do.


----------



## Handtooler

Thanks for the review. Very thorough and in-depth.


----------



## HillbillyShooter

Thanks for the review. I'm just glad I bought Byrd Shelix for my jointer and planer-I spot checked them when I received them and all were torqued correctly-just like advertised on their web site. Don't mean this as a gloat of any kind, so please don't misunderstand. I bought my from Byrds because they're made in the USA and frankly I'm not a big Grizzly fan, having one of their mother stores in our town and being able to compare their products with other name brands locally.


----------



## NormG

Wow, what a work out. But it appears it will be a long time before another change is required


----------



## shawnmasterson

Thats crap you would think they would send you the bolts for free as a customer satisfaction kind of thing. after all It's their fault their people over tightened them. great review


----------



## wseand

You'll find that even if you tightened them down yourself that when you take them back off there is a good chance they will be at different tightness. Everything expands and contracts at different rates, I guarantee you those suckers heat up. At least from my experience, which probably doesn't mean much. I always have a couple of little buggers on my DW735. 
Good to know though.


----------



## DocSavage45

difficult easy change? LOL! Anything you would have done different? eg check the bolts when new? Looks like you like the work that it has done for you.


----------



## Woodn88s

I have the grizz 12" Joiner and have turned the cutters once. the one thing I found out was to make sure there is no dust lodged under the cutter. I used compressed air to get it out.
Took about an hor to turn the cutters, love this machine


----------



## b2rtch

I tap the head with a brass punch to loose them before I unscrew them that really help. If they still resit I apply a little heat, that also helps.
I also have a Shelix head, I never yet had to turn a cutter even if one a small nick in it.
The cutters from Shelix are inexpensive.


----------



## barlow

If you have an impact driver use that to loosen them, we use that on our big planers when we rotate 500 inserts, also soak the screws in a light oil before re-torqueing such as air tool oil, and be sure to set with a torque wrench


----------



## robscastle

Hey Paul,

Great review down to earth and well explained.
Factory assembly of all components is something which needs to be checked by the user/owner even before powering on.
Loose bolts, screws and fitings are normal, either caused at the factory assembly plant or from vibration experienced when shipping occurs.
The Torx bolts holding the tungsten inserts is recommended as 3.75 to 4.6 ft lbs or 45 to 55 inch lbs.


----------



## dannmarks

My Machine is new. So far of course it really cuts like a champ. Now I do run knots through the machine I would not have done on an old 3 or 4 knife system because I like the look of knots in my work. However, I assume this means at some point I too will have to look at indexing the inserts sooner. I am glad that I read the review as I will check what came with the machine again. Funny I have all the extra stuff with my Router tools too so they will not get lost. I will look at using an impact wrench to loosen them as I don't want to strip them out. I will order some extra screws ahead of time when I order something else from Grizzly to save on shipping.

All of the information provided by each of you has been valuable. Thanks.


----------

